
The Interview Question You Should Always Ask - joelhaus
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2009/01/the_interview_question_you_sho.html
======
rhizome
I don't necessarily agree, but the buried lede is, "...people are often
successful not despite their dysfunctions but because of them."

